# Budgie's Beak Green



## chocolatepi (Sep 29, 2015)

Today my bird's beak started to turn green. We've been trying to give him some foods in addition to seed such as lettuce, orange, apples, and kale, and he will eat most of them. A picture is worth a thousand words, so here's one:










He's been eating lettuce, so that might be the problem and it's just stained his beak a little. Nevertheless, I want to make sure. :green pied:


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Is it green from the veggies? My budgie beak gets really green from fresh veggies and red from strawberries.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I think its from the veggies you fed him.sometimes that will change there beak color.Blessings and that's a beautiful budgie you have there.:green pied:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, since he's been eating lots of veggies lately, it's normal for his beak to be a bit stained  It'll fade eventually! 

Also, you shouldn't use sandpaper covers for your bird's perches. The rough sand can actually cause sores on their feet as well as a disease called bumblefoot  Natural wood as well as perches of varying textures, sizes, and diameters will all contribute to healthy feet!

Be sure to check this link out for examples and more information:
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html


----------



## chocolatepi (Sep 29, 2015)

StarlingWings said:


> I agree, since he's been eating lots of veggies lately, it's normal for his beak to be a bit stained  It'll fade eventually!
> 
> Also, you shouldn't use sandpaper covers for your bird's perches. The rough sand can actually cause sores on their feet as well as a disease called bumblefoot  Natural wood as well as perches of varying textures, sizes, and diameters will all contribute to healthy feet!
> 
> ...


Thanks StarlingWings! I'll be sure to check out that link and replace it!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your little budgie is a cutie. 
I'm glad you will be removing the sandpaper perch covers and updating your budgie's cage. What is his name?

If you haven't done so, please be sure to read the information in the following links as well:

URL="http://talkbudgies.com/rules.php"]Site Guidelines[/URL]
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

Best wishes! :wave:*


----------



## chocolatepi (Sep 29, 2015)

His name is Sam because we got him on the Fourth of July. Right now he's eating lettuce off the top of his cage. This is kind of a bad photo because he gets shy when I take out the camera, but here he is:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Sam is adorable!  He really does love his greens


----------

